# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 02/2010



## PCGH_Marco (20. November 2009)

In diesem Thread finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur Printausgabe 02/2010 der PC Games Hardware.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Zocker-Notebooks* aus der PC Games Hardware 02/2010, Seite 120ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Battery Eater 2.7
• Fraps 3.0.3
• 3D Mark 06 (Free)
• CPU-Z v1.52.6
• Cinebench R10
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Mobile-Grafiktreiber (XP/Vista/7)
 • Radeon-Mobility-Grafiktreiber (Win 7)
• GPU-Z 0.3.8​* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
                • Test des Deviltech DX11-Notebooks auf Seite 116/117 der gleichen Print-Ausgabe
• Test des Acer 3D-Notebooks auf Seite 118 der gleichen Print-Ausgabe
• Intel Pinetrail: Atom 2.0-Plattform vorgestellt - Update: Youtube-Video
               •                     MSI: Netbook Wind U135 auf Pinetrail-Basis vorgestellt 
        •                      Dell kündigt Netbooks auf Pinetrail-Basis an 

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Notebooks/mobile Geräte steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Henner (30. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum *Vergleichstest aktueller CPU-Kühler: "Winter im PC"* in PC Games Hardware 02/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Folgende Kühler sind im Vergleichstest vertreten:
*​ 
•  Akasa Freedom Tower - noch nicht lieferbar
• Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
• EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B - noch nicht lieferbar
• Gelid Tranquillo - noch nicht lieferbar
• Glacialtech F101 Silent - noch nicht lieferbar
• Noctua NH-D14
• Noiseblocker NB-Twintec
• Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - noch nicht lieferbar
• Scythe Grand Kama Cross
• Titan Skalli (S-Fenrir) - noch nicht lieferbar
• Xigmatek Balder
• Zalman CNPS 10x Extreme


*Testsystem:*​ 
•  CPU: Core i7-870 (1,2 V)
• Wärmeleitpaste: EKL Alpenföhn Schneekanone
• Referenzlüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings USC
• Mainboard: Asus Maximus III Gene (Intel P55)
• RAM: 4 GiByte DDR3
• Grafikkarte: Geforce 6600 GT
• Betriebssystem: Windows Vista x64 SP2
• Testsystem: offener Teststand, liegende Hauptplatine, einheitliche Wärmeleitpaste, Lufttemperatur auf 20 °C normiert
• Messprogramme: Mersenne Prime 95, Core Temp


*Weitere Informationen:*

• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Luftkühlung steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zu "Spielen per Multitouch"

**Geräte im Test:*
- Fujitsu Lifebook T4310
- Acer T230H

- Informationen zu Microsoft Touch Pack für Windows 7
- Informationen zum Strategiespiel RUSE​*
*​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2009)

Bonusmaterial zu Spiele-Engines: Id-Tech



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Q3-Engine: Eine Milliarde Dollar Umsatz
• Slashdot-Interview mit John Carmack


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Der Radeon-Guide* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 02/2010, Seite 36ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.0.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.8
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• Rivatuner VT1165-Plug-in: RivaTuner plugin supporting GT2xx and HD4870 Voltage Tuning
• Radeon BIOS Editor (RBE): 3DCenter Forum - Radeon-BIOS-Editor​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20); SMT und Turbo inaktiv
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide: Der PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide: 2D/3D-Modus, Übertakten und Lüftersteuerung


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (3. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *SATA 3 und USB 3.0 *aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 02/2010, Seite 68ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Verwendete Programme* 
    • PCGH-Kopiertest
• HD Tach
• Anno 1404



*USB-3.0- und SATA-3-Hardware*
• Sockel-1156-Mainboards von Asrock im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Sockel-1156-Mainboards von Asus im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Sockel-1156-Mainboards von Gigabyte im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Sockel-1366-Mainboards von Gigabyte im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Sockel-AM3-Mainboards von Gigabyte im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Steckkarte Asus U3S6 im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Steckkarte Sharkoon USB 3.0 Host Controller Card im PCGH-Preisvergleich
 

*So sind USB-3.0- und SATA-3-Controller bei Mainboards und Steckkarten von Asus angebunden:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*So sind USB-3.0- und SATA-3-Controller bei Mainboards von Gigabyte angebunden:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Henner (7. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Erste Hilfe für den PC"* in PC Games Hardware 02/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Hilfreiche Links bei PC-Problemen*

• EasyBCD - Windows-Bootmenü-Einträge ändern
• Microsoft Knowledge Base - Hilfe bei Windows-Problemen
• Microsoft Debugging Tools - Analyse von Bluescreen-Logs (Dump-Dateien)
• Microsoft Recovery Console (XP)
• Microsoft Recovery Environment (Vista/7)
• Bart's PE - Download
 • Bart's PE - Anleitung
 

Für Diskussionen und Hilfe bei PC-Problemen steht das PCGH-Extreme-Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Henner (8. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Werksbesuch Globalfoundries: CPUs aus Deutschland"* in PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

Weitere Informationen und Bilder zum Thema:*

• Globalfoundries Deutschland
• CPU-Fertigung bei Globalfoundries: Bilder
• CPU-Fertigung bei Globalfoundries: Hintergründe
• Globalfoundries: 32 nm ab 2010
• Werksbesuch in Fujitsus deutscher PC-Fabrik


Für Diskussionen über Prozessoren steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (8. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Importware"* in PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

*Hilfreiche Links Zum Einkauf im Ausland:
*§ 131 Strafgesetzbuch
§ 15 Jugendschutzgesetz
Webseite des deutschen Zolls
Webseite der Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle
Webseite der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien

Wenn Sie Fragen, Kritik oder Wünsche bezüglich des Artikels haben, verwenden Sie dafür bitte den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Daniel_M (13. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Undervolting *aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 02/2010, Seite 8ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Korrektur:*
Bei dem Diagramm auf Seite 11 hat sich leider ein kleiner Fehler auf der Y-Achse eingeschlichen. So sieht das Diagramm korrekt aus:
​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Verwendete Programme* 
    • GPU-Temperatur ermittelt mit MSI Afterburner
• CPU-Temperatur bei Intel-Prozessoren ermittelt mit Core Temp
• CPU-Temperatur bei AMD-Prozessoren ermittelt mit AMD Overdrive oder Gigabyte Easy Tune 6
 • Spielebelastungstest mit Anno 1404 (Benchmark-Szene in der Endlosschleife)
• CPU-Volllast-Test mit Core Damage


*Verwendete Komponenten*
• Leistungsaufnahme gemessen mit Watts Up? Pro (Mittelwert über einen festgelegten Zeitraum)
• Core i5-750 im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Core 2 Quad Q6600 im PCGH-Preisvergleich (kaum noch lieferbar, Preis mittlerweile sehr hoch)
• Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (C3-Stepping) im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• MSI P55-GD65 im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Asus P5Q Pro im PCGH-Preisvergleich (kaum noch lieferbar)
• Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P im PCGH-Preisvergleich (kaum noch lieferbar)
• MSI 790FX-GD70 im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO im PCGH-Preisvergleich



Für Diskussionen über Prozessoren steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *50 Grafikkarten unter Windows 7* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 02/2010, Seite 26ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.0.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.8
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• Rivatuner VT1165-Plug-in: RivaTuner plugin supporting GT2xx and HD4870 Voltage Tuning
• Radeon BIOS Editor (RBE): 3DCenter Forum - Radeon-BIOS-Editor​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20); SMT und Turbo inaktiv
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide: Der PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide: 2D/3D-Modus, Übertakten und Lüftersteuerung


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (14. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial für den Artikel "die 50 besten Tipps für Windows 7"

*Wichtige Tools:
- Windows 7 USB/DVD Download
- Microsoft Windows Live Essentials
- EasyBCD
- Microsoft Security Essentials
- Windows XP Mode
- Virtualbox
​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *HD-5700-Nachschub* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 02/2010, Seite 22ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.0.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.8
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• Rivatuner VT1165-Plug-in: RivaTuner plugin supporting GT2xx and HD4870 Voltage Tuning
• Radeon BIOS Editor (RBE): 3DCenter Forum - Radeon-BIOS-Editor​*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (Reihenfolge nach Noten)*• Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X (Top-Produkt)
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5770 PCS+
• Asus EAH5770 
• Radeon HD 5750 Vapor-X
• HIS Radeon HD 5750 Iceq+
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5750 SCS3
• Powercolor Radoen HD 5750 PCS
• Edel-Grafikkarten HD 5750 L2 Pro Edition​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20% Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Benchmarks mit unserem bewährten Parcours (Crysis Warhead, Call of Duty: WaW, Race Driver: Grid und Fallout 3 + HD-Pack)
    • Auflösungen: 1.280 x 1.024, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.680 x 1.050, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.920 x 1.200, 8x(Q) MSAA/16:1 AF
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das Restsystem hat keinen Einfluss

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Geforce-Grafikkarten im VRAM-Test: 896 vs. 1.024 vs. 1.792 vs. 2.048 MiByte Videospeicher
• MSI Geforce GTX 275 Lightning mit 1.792 MiByte im Test
• OC-Giganten: GTX 285 FTW gegen HD 4890 Atomic
• Geforce GTX 295 2.0/Single-PCB im Test


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (16. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Der WLAN-N-Standard* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

*Nützliche Links zum Thema kabellose Netzwerke:*
Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE)

*Ekahau Site Survey:*
Ekahau Webseite

Wenn Sie Fragen, Kritik oder Wünsche bezüglich des Artikels haben, verwenden Sie dafür bitte den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Dezember 2009)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Allzweck-Grafikkarten"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*AMDs "Ati Stream"
*• Aktuelle Ati-Treiber
• Ati Stream SDK Download
• Systemvoraussetzungen für Ati Stream

*Nvidia Cuda*
• Aktuelle Nvidia-Treiber
• Cuda SDK Download
• Systemvoraussetzungen für Nvidia Cuda 


--------------------------------------------

*Password-Recovery mithilfe der GPU*
• Webseite von Ivan Golubev

*Cyberlink Power Director 8 Demoversion*
• Cyberlink-Webseite
*
Motion DSP vReveal
*• Download vReveal-Demoversion
• PCGH-Online-Artikel zu vReveal
*
CAL-Demo n-Body-Gravitationssimulation mit FLOPS-Anzeige.*
• RV770-Version
• Cypress-Version


----------



## Henner (17. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial für den Artikel *"Externe Speicherlösungen: Datendiener"* in PC Games Hardware 02/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Folgende Produkte werden im Artikel erwähnt:*

• 1,8"-Festplatte: Samsung S1 Mini
• 2,5"-Festplatte: Hitachi Simple Tough
• 3,5"-Festplatte: Buffalo Drive Station USB 3.0
• Multimedia-NAS: Conceptronic CH3MNAS - noch nicht gelistet
• NAS: Synology Disk Station DS410j
• Multimedia-Streaming-Client: WD TV Live


Für Diskussionen über Laufwerke steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Dezember 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial für den Artikel *"Marktübersicht: High-End-Komplett-PCs"* in PC Games Hardware 02/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Folgende Komplett-PCs sind im Testfeld vertreten:*

• Alienware Aurora ALX (customized)
• Deviltech Devil 9500 (customized)
• Grey Computer i7-860 @ 4,0 + HD5870 CF 
• Ultraforce i7-920 @ 3,6 + HD5970 CF 

*Verwendete Programme und Geräte:*

• Futuremark 3D Mark Vantage
• HD Tach
• Mersenne Prime 95

• Anno 1404 v1.1 (PCGH-Benchmark How-To)
• CMR Dirt 2 (PCGH-Benchmark How-To)
• Crysis Warhead v1.1 (PCGH-Benchmark How-To)

• Neutrik NC10
• Conrad Voltcraft


Für Diskussionen und Hilfe bei PC-Problemen steht das entsprechende PCGH-Extreme-Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 02/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (22. Dezember 2009)

*Bonusmaterial zum Clarkdale-Test



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preisübersicht
*

Core i3-530
Core i3-540
Core i5-650
Core i5-660
Core i5-661
Core i5-670
*Artikel bei PCGH*


Test Clarkdale
Kaufempfehlungen Januar

*Weiterführende Informationen (Intel)*


32nm-Prozess
Weitere Informationen zur On-Chip-Grafik
Core-i3-Broschüre
Core-i5-Broschüre
*
Modellübersichten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

